# Ρούσβελτ ή Ρούζβελτ;



## Earion (Jan 11, 2012)

Ρούσβελτ ή Ρούζβελτ;

Ο λόγος βέβαια για τον Θεόδωρο και τον Φραγκλίνο. 

Τα πράγματα είναι μοιρασμένα στις έντυπες πηγές, όπως και στο Διαδίκτυο.

Στα λεξικά, Σταματάκος, Δημητράκος (επίτομο) και Κριαράς συμφωνούν στο --*σβ*--.

Από εγκυκλοπαίδειες, Ελευθερουδάκης, Ήλιος, Νέα Δομή (έκδοση 1999), Υδρία, Επιστήμη και Ζωή το θέλουν με --*σβ*--. Η _Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_ μάλιστα ρητά παραπέμπει από _Ρούζβελτ _σε _Ρούσβελτ_.

Το _Βιογραφικό Λεξικό_ της Εκδοτικής Αθηνών και ο Πάπυρος θέλουν --*ζβ*--. Ο δε Πάπυρος έχει την εντελώς αντίθετη παραπομπή: από _Ρούσβελτ _σε _Ρούζβελτ_. Η _Ιστορία του Ελληνικού Έθνους_, παρότι κι αυτή της Εκδοτικής Αθηνών (τόμος ΙΣΤ΄, έκδοση του 2000), προτιμά το --*σβ*--. Η _Ιστορία της Ελλάδας του 20ού αιώνα_ (τόμ. Β) το --*ζβ*--.

Από βιβλία, πολύ πρόχειρα: Αυτό εδώ  θέλει --*σβ*--. Το ίδιο και ο συλλογικός τόμος _Η Ελλάδα 1936-1944, δικτατορία, Κατοχή, αντίσταση_, (επιμέλεια Χάγκεν Φλάισερ-Ν. Σβορώνος). Ο Τζων Ιατρίδης (_Εξέγερση στην Αθήνα_, έκδοση του 1973), αντίθετα, θέλει --*ζβ*--. Η _Ιστορία του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου_ του Ρεϊμόν Καρτιέ (καθότι του Παπύρου) είναι με το --*ζβ*--, όπως και τα _Απομνημονεύματα _του Τσώρτσιλ, σε μετάφραση Αντώνη Σαμαράκη.

Δεν νομίζω πως η εκδοχή του --*ζβ*-- μπορεί να επικαλεστεί τις δάφνες της δημοτικής· ο Κριαράς μαρτυρεί για το αντίθετο. Να υποθέσω ότι στα μάτια ορισμένων η γραφή με --*ζβ*-- φαντάζει πιο «μοντέρνα» από την άλλη με το --*σβ*--; Δεν κατανοώ το γιατί.

Ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι το επιχείρημα υπέρ του --*ζβ*--; Ότι προσπαθεί να αποδώσει καλύτερα τον _ήχο _του πρωτοτύπου; (Όχι βέβαια το _γράμμα_, γιατί το αγγλικό δεν έχει z έχει s, άρα δεν μπορεί να επικαλεστεί τεχνηέντως ούτε καν την αμαρτωλή αντιστρεψιμότητα). Μα το ελληνικό σύμπλεγμα «σβ» προφέρεται /zv/ και δεν χρειάζονται παραδείγματα γι’ αυτό (/zvúra/, /azvós/).

Επιτέλους, για να το θέσω γενικότερα: όταν μεταγράφουμε τα ξένα ονόματα (και δεν εννοώ μόνο τα κύρια) ακολουθούμε ή όχι τις συμβάσεις της γραφής της νέας ελληνικής; Παίρνουμε υπόψη και τα λεγόμενα «πάθη των συμφώνων»;

Ισβέστια ή Ιζβέστια;
Τασμανία ή Ταζμανία;
Ασμάρα ή Αζμάρα;

Για να μην απορείτε, η Λεξιλογία προτιμά (τρία στα τρία) Ρούσβελτ


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 11, 2012)

Μα, πάρα πολύ απλό! Ταζμανία και Ρούζβελτ. Όχι μόνο αυτή είναι η προφορά στα αγγλικά, αλλά ακόμη κι αν γραφόταν με σίγμα, στα ελληνικά το προφέρουμε πάντα ζήτα προ μι ή βήτα. Άρα το σίγμα είναι τελείως αψυχολόγητο σ'' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα είναι παλιό. Και στον Δρανδάκη υπάρχει _Ρούζβελτ_ που παραπέμπει στο *Ρούσβελτ*. Ο γνωστός Ρούσβελτ εκείνη την εποχή ήταν ο Θεόδωρος, αλλά βρίσκει χώρο η καλή εγκυκλοπαίδεια και για τον Φραγκλίνο, που όμως τον έχει _Φραγκίσκο_! Εκείνη την εποχή (1932) οι Δημοκρατικοί τον είχαν μόλις αναδείξει υποψήφιο του κόμματος για την προεδρία. Στον Θεόδωρο, πάντως, κάνει αναφορά και στην προφορά: _Ρόζεβελτ_ ή _Ρόσβελτ_. Έτσι έχουμε μαζέψει τρεις λανθασμένες προφορές, αφού οι πρόεδροι είναι [ρόουζεβελτ].

Θα καταλάβαινα το «ζ» αν λέγαμε Ρόζεβελτ ή Ρόουζεβελτ. Δυστυχώς, ο Πάπυρος και το Παπυράκι και το Μείζον κάνουν ζημιά με την επιλογή τους, επειδή ο περισσότερος κόσμος αυτά συμβουλεύεται. Και είναι ακατανόητη η επιλογή τους. Να πιάσω το Μείζον: το μοναδικό άλλο «ζβ» που έχει στα ονόματα είναι ο Ζβίγγλιος, που στο κάτω κάτω είναι Zwingli. Όλα τα άλλα [zv] (και [sv] και [ʃv]) είναι «σβ». Π.χ.

Άουσβιτς
Σβάντε Αρένιους 
Σλέσβικ-Χόλσταϊν
Φίλιπ Σβάρτσερντ (Μελάγχθων)
Σβιατοσλάβ Ρίχτερ
Άλμπερτ Σβάιτσερ
Γκλόρια Σβάνσον
Ελίζαμπεθ Σβάρτσκοπφ (Schwarzkopf)
Ίταλο Σβέβο
Τέοντορ Σβέντμπεργκ
Σβέριν (Schwerin)
Σβερντλόφσκ (πρώην Εκατερίνεμπουργκ) πόλη της Ρωσίας
Γεβγκένι Σβετλάνοφ
Όσβαλντ Σπένγκλερ
Στρασβούργο
Τράνσβααλ
Στέφαν Τσβάιχ (Zweig) 
Νάσβιλ
και τη Σβετλάνα Στάλιν, που δεν την έχει.

Τι τους βρήκε με τους Ρούσβελτ, δεν ξέρω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2012)

Ο Zwingli, όταν δεν γίνεται Ζβίγγλιος, προφέρεται Τσβίνγκλι, βέβαια. Σαν τον Τσβάιχ.


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2012)

(Νομίζω ότι) Ρόζεβελτ είχε μετονομαστεί, μετά τον πόλεμο, για ένα φεγγάρι, η Πανεπιστημίου ή ίσως η Σταδίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2012)

*Akadimias Street* (Greek: Οδός Ακαδημίας) (named after Plato's school of philosophy) is a major street in Athens that runs parallel to Panepistimiou Street from Vassilissis Sofias Avenue to Kanningos Square in the area of Exarcheia. Its total length is about 1.2 km. It has three lanes and runs almost diagonally from southeast to northwest. Following World War II, it was officially renamed *Roosevelt Street* in honor of the US President, but Athenians remained faithful to its traditional name. (Wikipedia)

Η Σταδίου είχε ονομαστεί Τσόρτσιλ και η Πανεπιστημίου (ακούγεται ακόμη και σήμερα) Ελ. Βενιζέλου.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 11, 2012)

Από τα νικέλεια παραδείγματα, πραγματικά ομοειδή με τον "Ρούσβελτ/ Ρόουζεβελτ/ Ρόουσβελτ" είναι μόνον τα Στρασβούργο και Τράνσβααλ (άντε με λίγες ενέσεις κι ο καλός Ίταλο). Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα έχουμε να κάνουμε με "σ" στην αυθεντική προφορά και μάλιστα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις παχύ. Πάντως, στα ελληνικά ουδέποτε γράφαμε "ζβ" *, ακόμα κι αν προφέραμε έτσι. Οπότε, μάλλον το "ζ" είναι "αψυχολόγητο" σε τέτοια περίπτωση ( ;) ). Ίσα-ίσα, αυτό που απαιτεί προσπάθεια είναι να κατορθώσει ο φυσικός ομιλητής της ελληνικής να προφέρει "σ", όταν αυτού έπεται σύμφωνο όπως το "Β" ή το "λ" και το "μ" (και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν έχετε πήξει π.χ. στους "Ζλάβους", στις "Ζβετλάνες" ή, ξέρω γω, στα "Ζμολένσκ", στις "Ιζβέστιες" και στους "Τσέζαρεκ" :) ). 

* υπάρχει βεβαίως και το άπαξ μαρτυρούμενο "ζβυχθηδόν" (http://mercure.fltr.ucl.ac.be/Hodoi...cfm?txt=950;946;965;967;952;951;948;8056;957;), για το οποίο τα παράπονά σας στον Κλήμεντα τον Αλεξανδρέα! :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2012)

Μάλιστα, ώστε η Ακαδημίας ήταν, μερσί δόχτορα! Πάντως, μου έλεγαν, οι πινακίδες δεν έγραφαν "Ρούζ/σβελτ" αλλά "Ρόζεβελτ".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι τους βρήκε με τους Ρούσβελτ, δεν ξέρω!



Τους βρήκε ότι τα άλλα δεν είναι αγγλικά. Παρεμπιπτόντως, λέγεται και Ρούζβελτ στα αγγλικά (Ρόουζβελτ, βασικά, αλλά πολύ κοντά στο Ρουζ -πολύ πιο κοντά απ' ό,τι το Σέικσπιαρ στο Σαίξπηρ).


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2012)

...
Ο καλός στρατιώτης *Ζβέικ καθόταν σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα - κι αναρωτιόταν πώς να τα *ζβήσει. Το *άζβεστο πάθος του να μάθει όσο γινόταν περισσότερα για τη λειτουργία του στρατιωτικού *μηχανιζμού τον είχε *ζμπρώξει ωθήσει να δηλώσει εθελοντής για τη θέση του Μήτσου στο συνοριακό φυλάκιο, *εντυπωσιαζμένος από τις αφηγήσεις των παλιών που είχαν υπηρετήσει σ' εκείνο το πόστο. Στην πρωινή αναφορά, μόλις ο *ζμήναρχος είδε το χέρι που σήκωσε *ζβέλτα ο *Ζβέικ - καθόλου *υποψιαζμένος για τις απαιτήσεις της υπηρεσίας συνοριακού Μήτσου - τον *ζβέρκωσε *αζμένως, του έταξε σουτζουκάκια *ζμυρνέικα και όσους *ζβίγκους τραβούσε η όρεξή του κάθε μέρα (απ' τους καλούς, όχι απ' τους *ζβολιαζμένους που έφτιαχνε εκείνος ο *ζβίγκος, ο κοντοπίθαρος, *ζμιχτοφρύδης Γερμανός μάγειρας) και τον έστειλε στο φυλάκιο. Τώρα που το ξανασκεφτόταν όμως, ο *εφησυχαζμός του είχε εξανεμιστεί, δεν ήταν πια *πεπειζμένος ότι θα του έβγαινε σε καλό ο *εθελοντιζμός.

Όταν έφτασε στο πόστο του, στην τοποθεσία *Ζμίξη στο Τριεθνές, ο *Ζβέικ αντίκρισε *αποζβoλωμένος ένα *ζμάρι *Ζβετλάνες να πολιορκούν τον φρουρό που είχε υπηρεσία εκείνη τη στιγμή. Είχαν πάρει *ζβάρνα τα πάντα στο *πέραζμά τους, απαιτώντας να μεταγραφεί το όνομά τους στα επίσημα *έγκραφα όπως ακούγεται (*Ζβετλάνα) και όχι «Σβετλάνα» όπως συνηθιζόταν μέχρι τότε. 

Έτρεξε *εσπεβζμένα στο φυλάκιο και ανέλαβε υπηρεσία. Μ' ένα καθησυχαστικό νεύμα κι ένα πλατύ, καλόκαρδο χαμόγελο, ζήτησε από τις *Ζβετλάνες να ηρεμήσουν και να του εξηγήσουν το αίτημά τους. «Θέλουμε το όνομά μας να γράφεται όπως ακούγεται, μην μπερδευτεί κανείς και μας φωνάζουν με λάθος όνομα οι πελάτες! Εμένα με λένε *Ζμαρώ, *Ζμαράγδα ή *Ζμπυριδούλα, ό,τι προτιμάς εσύ. Εσένα;», του είπε η εκπρόσωπος των *Ζβετλάνων, μια ψηλή μελαχρινή με *ζμαραγδένια μάτια, επιδερμίδα κατάλευκη και λεία σαν το *ζμάλτο και *ζμιλεμένο κορμί. «Βρε κορίτσια, μη μου *ζμπαραλιάζετε τα νεύρα με τέτοια ανούσια ζητήματα. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας. Εδώ το *σβ* το προφέρουν από τα πολύ παλιά τα χρόνια *ζβ*, αλλά το γράφουν πάντα *σβ*. Οπότε, αν γράψουμε το όνομά σας "Σβετλάνα", όλοι "Ζβετλάνα" θα διαβάζουν και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Κι εμένα *Ζβέικ με φωνάζουνε, αλλά Σβέικ με γράφουνε». Η Αρχισβετλάνα τον καλοκοίταξε, είδε καθαρά την ειλικρίνεια στα μάτια του (διάκριτη ή διακριτή; αυτό είναι άλλου νήματος τραβάγια), μετάφρασε τα λόγια του στις υπόλοιπες, τον πλησίασε και του έσκασε *ενθουσιαζμένη ένα *ζβουριχτό φιλί στο μάγουλο. «Όπα! Εδώ είμαστε!», σκέφτηκε ο Ζβέικ, «μ' ένα *ζμπάρο, δυο τρυγόνια. Και η δουλειά μου έγινε, και με φίλησε η τρυγόνα!»

Βλέποντας τις *Ζβετλάνες να απομακρύνονται στο βάθος, σε *ζμίκρυνση, ο *Ζβέικ-Μήτσος κάθισε στο σκαμνί έξω από το φυλάκιο κι άνοιξε την *Ιζβέστια να διαβάσει. Τότε, στο *ξενυχτιζμένο του μυαλό αναδύθηκε *κζαφνικά μια *ζκέψη: «Κι αν έρθει εκείνος ο Αμερικάνος ο Φραγκλίνος Δηλανός Ροουζεβέλτος, πώς θα τον μεταγράψω; Να θυμηθώ να ρωτήσω την ξαδέρφη του την Ελινόρη / Ελεωνόρα / Έλινορ». 

"Charge the blockhouse!" Teddy "Roosevelt" Brewster cried:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2012)

Καλά, κορόιδευε εσύ. Όταν θα επιστρέψουμε σε φωνητική γραφή και όλα αυτά όντως γίνουν ζήτα, θα τα ξαναπούμε.:twit:


----------



## Earion (Jan 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τους βρήκε ότι τα άλλα δεν είναι αγγλικά.



Δηλαδή άλλοι κανόνες μεταγραφής ισχύουν αν μεταγράφουμε από τα αγγλικά και άλλοι από άλλες γλώσσες; 
Μήπως κάθε ξένη γλώσσα να έχει το δικό της σύστημα μεταγραφής στα ελληνικά;



Hellegennes said:


> Καλά, κορόιδευε εσύ. Όταν θα επιστρέψουμε σε φωνητική γραφή και όλα αυτά όντως γίνουν ζήτα, θα τα ξαναπούμε.



Ναι, αλλά μέχρι τότε υπάρχει ένα σύστημα και καλό είναι να το τηρούμε. 
Όσο για το ίδιο το θέμα της "φωνητικής γραφής", δεν το θεωρώ ταμπού και είμαι πρόθυμος να το συζητήσω.
Αλλά στο μεταξύ...

Δαεμάνε, έγραψες (και πάλι) ΤΟ αριστούργημα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δηλαδή άλλοι κανόνες μεταγραφής ισχύουν αν μεταγράφουμε από τα αγγλικά και άλλοι από άλλες γλώσσες;
> Μήπως κάθε ξένη γλώσσα να έχει το δικό της σύστημα μεταγραφής στα ελληνικά;



Ε, ναι. Γι' αυτό λέμε κομπιούτερ και καρμπιρατέρ.

Προσωπικά το βρίσκω ελαφρώς παρανοϊκό να μεταγράφεις με σίγμα κάτι που ούτε στην αρχική ούτε στην γλώσσα μετάφρασης προφέρεται με σίγμα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δαεμάνε, έγραψες (και πάλι) ΤΟ αριστούργημα!



Ετοιμαζόμουν να του το πω κι εγώ αλλά ύστερα είδα ότι του λείπει ο... Ζβαρτσενέγκερ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ετοιμαζόμουν να του το πω κι εγώ αλλά ύστερα είδα ότι του λείπει ο... Ζβαρτσενέγκερ.


Ζβαρτζενέγκερ, μάστορα... *Ζβαρτζενέγκερ*!


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ζβαρτζενέγκερ, μάστορα... *Ζβαρτζενέγκερ*!



 John Connor: No, no, no, no. You gotta listen to the way people talk. You don't say "affirmative", or some shit like that. You say "no problemo". And if someone comes on to you with an attitude you say "eat me". And if you want to shine them on it's "hasta la vista, baby".

"Σβαρτσενέγκερ": 580 γκουγκλοευρήματα 
"Σβαρτζενέγκερ": 590 
"Ζβαρτζενέγκερ": .23 
"Ζβαρτσενέγκερ": ..9 

Tone Loc: "I told you it's a Wild Thing! Hasta la vista, baby."
 
Arnie Governator exiting, a year ago: "I'll be back." ;)

Schwarzenegger: English: /ˈʃwɔrtsənɛɡər/: Shγουόρτσενεγκερ. German: [ˈʃvaɐtsənˌʔɛɡɐ] Shβάρτσενεγκερ.
Τον θυμήθηκα χτες, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα το Sch / Sh.


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ε, ναι. Γι' αυτό λέμε κομπιούτερ και καρμπιρατέρ.
> [...]



Μια που πιάσαμε αυτά που δεν γράφουμε, αρκετοί λένε και «κομπγιούτερ», ενώ η Πελαʒία από το λοʒιστήριο λέει το αριστουρʒηματικό «κομπʒιούτερ». ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δηλαδή άλλοι κανόνες μεταγραφής ισχύουν αν μεταγράφουμε από τα αγγλικά και άλλοι από άλλες γλώσσες;
> Μήπως κάθε ξένη γλώσσα να έχει το δικό της σύστημα μεταγραφής στα ελληνικά;





Hellegennes said:


> Ε, ναι. Γι' αυτό λέμε κομπιούτερ και καρμπιρατέρ.
> [...]



Εγώ, πάλι, αυτό το αντιπαράδειγμα δεν το κατάλαβα. Και τα δύο δεν είναι ηχητική απόδοση, άσχετα από τη γλώσσα προέλευσης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2012)

Γιατί, ο _Ρούζβελτ_ ή ο _Σαίξπηρ_ τι είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2012)

Χμμ... Μάλλον έχουμε πρόβλημα μεταγραφής... :)

Οι ερωτήσεις του Ε. (είναι και δύο) ήταν:

_Δηλαδή άλλοι κανόνες μεταγραφής ισχύουν αν μεταγράφουμε από τα αγγλικά και άλλοι από άλλες γλώσσες;_ Εδώ απαντάς Ναι;

ή

_Μήπως κάθε ξένη γλώσσα να έχει το δικό της σύστημα μεταγραφής στα ελληνικά;_ Εδώ απαντάς Ναι;

Τι εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2012)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ο Πάπυρος το γύρισε σε _Ρούζβελτ_ για να μας πει: «Κοίτα, τα υπόλοιπα πρέπει να προσπαθείς να τα προφέρεις [sv] —ιδιαίτερα το _Νάσβιλ_ είναι σαν το “ευ αγωνίζεσθαι”, δηλ. κάνεις μια παύση για να μην το πεις [zv]— αλλά αυτούς, τους Ρούζβελτ, σου τους γράφουμε έτσι για να ξέρεις ότι μπορείς άφοβα (και πρέπει) να τους πεις με [zv] και δεν θα σε πούνε βλάχο». Αλλά τότε γιατί την _Izvestia_ (Известия) την έχει *Ισβέστια*, ε;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2012)

daeman said:


> Μια που πιάσαμε αυτά που δεν γράφουμε, αρκετοί λένε και «κομπγιούτερ».


Γιατί, πώς αλλιώς λέγεται; :inno:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά τότε γιατί την _Izvestia_ (Известия) την έχει *Ισβέστια*, ε;


Μπορεί το _*ζ *_να το κρατά κάβα για τη μεταγραφή τού _*ж*_, όχι του _*з*_ .


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί, πώς αλλιώς λέγεται; :inno:


Μα, υπολοʒιστής (ή, επειδή μιλάμε για το μηχάνημα, υπολοʒιστήρας για τους παλαιότερους). ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ... Μάλλον έχουμε πρόβλημα μεταγραφής... :)
> 
> Οι ερωτήσεις του Ε. (είναι και δύο) ήταν:
> 
> ...



Στο δεύτερο απαντώ _ναι_, γιατί κατά κάποιον τρόπο συμβαίνει. Και όχι μόνο στα ελληνικά αλλά και σε άλλες γλώσσες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2012)

Από την Καθημερινή σήμερα:
ΤΡΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΡΟΒΟΛΗΣΑΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΑΖΝΙΚΟΦ

Νεκρός από τα πυρά αγνώστων έπεσε χθες λίγο μετά τις 8 μ.μ. 44χρονος ιδιοκτήτης εταιρείας διανομής πετρελαίου στα Ανω Λιόσια. Το περιστατικό σημειώθηκε στις εγκαταστάσεις της εταιρείας επί της 41ης Oδού 3. Δράστες, σύμφωνα με αυτόπτες μάρτυρες, ήταν τρία άτομα, που άνοιξαν πυρ εναντίον του 44χρονου τραυματίζοντάς τον θανάσιμα, πιθανόν με Καλάζνικοφ. Πιθανότερο κίνητρο της δολοφονίας, η ληστεία.
​ 
Δική μου απορία: Γιατί πρέπει να με αναγκάσουν να πω "Καλάζνικοφ", αφού εγώ το λέω "Καλάσνικοφ"; Όσο για την αγγλική του ορθογραφία, μια και δεν πιστεύω ότι ξέρουν τόσοι Έλληνες να διαβάζουν ρώσικα, είναι Kalashnikov.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Για της ρωσικής προφοράς το αληθές: http://www.forvo.com/word/mikhail_kalashnikov/#ru

Όσο για τα _καλασνίκοφ_ που κυκλοφορούν, να φταίει ο Μπρέγκοβιτς;


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Στο δεύτερο απαντώ _ναι_, γιατί κατά κάποιον τρόπο συμβαίνει. Και όχι μόνο στα ελληνικά αλλά και σε άλλες γλώσσες.



Αυτό που λες με προβληματίζει και θα ήθελα να προβληματιστούμε μαζί καθώς το θέμα των μεταγραφών με καίει (και με τσουρουφλίζει) και πρέπει να έχεις στο νου σου (α) κάτι που αγνοώ, (β) κάτι που ξεχνώ ή (γ) κάτι που δεν υπάρχει. Αν είμαστε στο (α) ή (β), πρέπει να βοηθήσεις. Προς το παρόν, η μοναδική μου σκέψη ως προς τη διαφορετική μεταχείριση ξένων γλωσσών έχει να κάνει μόνο με το ότι τις γνωστές γλώσσες τις προσεγγίζουμε πια πιο αυστηρά, διορθώσαμε τον _Σον Κόνερι_ και τον _Ρέιγκαν_ πριν από το ίντερνετ, ενώ τις λιγότερο γνωστές γλώσσες τις αντιμετωπίζουμε πιο μητσικά και πιο «λατινικά».


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όσο για τα _καλασνίκοφ_ που κυκλοφορούν, να φταίει ο Μπρέγκοβιτς;


Κι ο Μπαρίσνικοφ παρατονίζεται ενίοτε σε Μπαρισνίκοφ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2012)

Δεν θυμάμαι/δεν βρίσκω αν έχουμε ανάλογο νήμα για το (νομίζω συγκρίσιμο) φαινόμενο _b,mb,mp <=> μπ_ και _d,nd,nt <=> ντ_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι συγκρίσιμο. Με το -_σ_- έχουμε ηχηροποίηση όταν ακολουθεί ηχηρό σύμφωνο. Έτσι, ενώ οι ξένες γλώσσες μπορεί να έχουν και [sv] και [zv], εμείς με το -_σβ_- έχουμε [zv] και αναρωτιόμαστε αν έχει νόημα να γράφουμε -ζβ-. Ομοίως, η _Dresden_ είναι [ντρέσντεν] στα γερμανικά, [ντρέζντεν] στα αγγλικά, κι εμείς τη γράφουμε _Δρέσδη_, αλλά πώς την προφέρουμε;

Με τα -_μπ_- και τα -_ντ_- το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, αν βρίσκονται στη μέση της λέξης, εμείς (κανονικά) προσθέτουμε το [μ], προφέρουμε [mb] και [nd] ακόμα και τα ξένα -_b_- και -_d_-, και δεν μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε αν _Μοντ_ είναι η _Maude_, η _Monde_ ή το -_ντ_- του _Monte Carlo_. Κάπου τα έχουμε πει κι αυτά, σε στιλ ξεσπάσματος.


Προσθήκη: Δηλαδή, για το [zv] έχουμε «ζ» αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε τη διαφορά.
Για τα -μπ- και -ντ- δεν έχουμε. Θα έπρεπε να καταφύγουμε σε κάποια από τις προτάσεις που έχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς, π.χ. Μόν-τε (ξέρουμε πάντως ότι άλλο _κόντες_ [kóntes] και άλλο _κοντός_ [kondós]), Καμ-π Ντέιβιd κ.ο.κ.

Για τα «ντ» συνέχεια εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ν-οι-πάντις-από-τα-πάντις&p=128973#post128973


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτό που λες με προβληματίζει και θα ήθελα να προβληματιστούμε μαζί καθώς το θέμα των μεταγραφών με καίει (και με τσουρουφλίζει) και πρέπει να έχεις στο νου σου (α) κάτι που αγνοώ, (β) κάτι που ξεχνώ ή (γ) κάτι που δεν υπάρχει. Αν είμαστε στο (α) ή (β), πρέπει να βοηθήσεις. Προς το παρόν, η μοναδική μου σκέψη ως προς τη διαφορετική μεταχείριση ξένων γλωσσών έχει να κάνει μόνο με το ότι τις γνωστές γλώσσες τις προσεγγίζουμε πια πιο αυστηρά, διορθώσαμε τον _Σον Κόνερι_ και τον _Ρέιγκαν_ πριν από το ίντερνετ, ενώ τις λιγότερο γνωστές γλώσσες τις αντιμετωπίζουμε πιο μητσικά και πιο «λατινικά».



Αν εξαιρέσουμε την περίοδο πολιτογράφησης αντί μεταγραφής, που παρήγαγε αμστελόδαμα, παρίσια, λονδίνα και λοιπά τοπωνύμια και ανθρωπωνύμια, που άλλοτε έπιαναν κι άλλοτε όχι, αυτό που κάνουμε τυπικά είναι η ηχητική μεταγραφή. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το πόσο γνωστή είναι η γλώσσα. Αν μια λέξη την μεταγράφουμε μη ηχητικά, δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι αγγλική ή ζουλού. Αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε Γκιούλιβερ, που είναι προφανές ότι αποδόθηκε βλέποντας την γραπτή μορφή, με μαντεψιά προφοράς. Ειδικά στα αγγλικά, βέβαια, αυτό είναι τελείως ηλίθιο, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε.

Δηλαδή για μένα είναι εμφανές ότι η μεταγραφή βασίζεται πρωτίστως σε ηχητική απόδοση όπου έχουμε την πληροφορία στο πιάτο, και με μαντεψιές όπου δεν την έχουμε.

Νομίζω ότι οι πιο σωστές μεταγραφές είναι από τα γαλλικά, πράγμα διόλου παράξενο αν αναλογιστεί κανείς την ιστορία εκμάθησης της γλώσσας στα σχολεία και της θέσης που είχε, γενικότερα, μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, στην Ελλάδα. Επίσης τα γαλλικά είναι πιο στανταράκια από τα αγγλικά ή τίποτα εξωτικές γλώσσες.

Η μεταγραφή "κομπιούτερ" είναι φανερό ότι αντικατοπτρίζει την προφορά. Αν ήταν από τα γαλλικά, θα ήταν "κομπιτέρ" ή κάτι τέτοιο (διορθώστε με οι γαλλόγλωσσοι). Το πώς προφέρεται στα ελληνικά είναι άλλο θέμα (κομπχιούτερ, κομπγιούτερ, κομπιούτερ).

Αυτό δημιουργεί διαφορετική μεταχείριση ανάμεσα στις γλώσσες, τουλάχιστον όπου η πληροφορία προφοράς είναι προσβάσιμη. Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι κάτι νέο. Λέμε σβάστικα (swastika) αλλά Σουόνσι (Swansea). Αν αυτό δεν είναι διαφορετική μεταχείριση, τι είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λέμε σβάστικα (swastika) αλλά Σουόνσι (Swansea). Αν αυτό δεν είναι διαφορετική μεταχείριση, τι είναι;



ΟΚ, δεν υπάρχει πραγματική διαφωνία. Το ότι μεταγράφουμε ανάλογα με το πώς προφέρει κάθε λαός τις λέξεις του, άρα [σουό] το αγγλικό «swa» και [σβα] το γερμανικό (με λάθη σαν το Γκιούλιβερ, όχι ηθελημένα), κάποιοι θα το έλεγαν ίση μεταχείριση.


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2012)

Δεν έχει νόημα να ανατρέχουμε στο παρελθόν. Για το σήμερα μιλάμε, που έχουμε την πληροφορία από τόσες πολλές πηγές και με τρομακτική ευκολία. Η αρχή, όπως ακριβώς το λέει ο Νίκελ, είναι μία: προσπαθούμε να μεταγράφουμε όπως προφέρει κάθε λαός τις λέξεις του, και μεταχειριζόμαστε τα είκοσι τέσσερα γράμματα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου. Με τις συμβάσεις που τα ακολουθούν, με τα «πάθη των συμφώνων», με τις ευκολίες που προσφέρουν, αλλά και με τις εγγενείς δυσκολίες. Δεν πάμε να στραμπουλήξουμε τη γλώσσα μας με φθόγγους που δεν τους έχει η νέα ελληνική, και παραιτούμαστε από τη ματαιοπονία της ακριβούς απόδοσης φωνηέντων που περιπλανιούνται από τη μια πλευρά του φωνηεντικού τραπεζίου ώς την άλλη. Και τέλος, επειδή μερικές αποδόσεις, έστω και λανθασμένες, έχουν καθιερωθεί πολύ πριν γεννηθούμε, τις σεβόμαστε. 

Και σκεφτείτε τώρα ξαφνικά να διορθώσουμε σε Ρόοζβελτ τον Ρούζβελτ, Τζιμπρώλταρ το Γιβραλτάρ, Βαγουένσα τον Λεχ Βαλέσα.​

λέει ο Γιάννης Χάρης σε ένα παλιό του σημείωμα που μας θύμισε ο Δόκτορας. (Τον επικαλούμαι παρόλο που δεν συμπλέουμε στο *ζβ*!)

Αυτή είναι η μία και μόνη αρχή και είναι *αψυχολόγητο *να αναζητούμε άλλη. Ειδάλλως θα χρειαζόταν να εφεύρουμε ξεχωριστό σύστημα για τη μεταγραφή καθεμιάς από τις 6909 καταγεγραμμένες ανθρώπινες γλώσσες του πλανήτη. (Οπότε θα σε ρωτούσα με ποιαν απ' όλες θα προσφερόσουν να αρχίσεις ).


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2012)

Και μια που λέμε για φθόγγους που δεν έχει η νεοελληνική...
Δυο πράσινα μάτια με bleu vleuφαρίδες


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2012)

Earion said:


> Η αρχή, όπως ακριβώς το λέει ο Νίκελ, είναι μία: προσπαθούμε να μεταγράφουμε όπως προφέρει κάθε λαός τις λέξεις του, και μεταχειριζόμαστε τα είκοσι τέσσερα γράμματα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου.



Γιατί, εγώ τι λέω;


----------



## Earion (Dec 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Akadimias Street* (Greek: Οδός Ακαδημίας) Following World War II, it was officially renamed *Roosevelt Street* in honor of the US President. (Wikipedia).



Από το βιβλίο του Γιώργου Ανδρειωμένου _Η νέα γενιά υπό καθοδήγηση: το παράδειγμα του περιοδικού Η Νεολαία (1938-1941)_, που ευρετηριάζει το περιοδικό της νεολαίας του καθεστώτος της 4ης Αυγούστου, αλιεύω μια έμμεση αναφορά στο γεγονός (σ. 733):

... με αφορμή την ακόλουθη δήλωση του Αμερικανού πρέσβη Μακ Βέυ, κατά τη μετονομασία της οδού Ακαδημίας σε λεωφόρο Φραγκλίνου Ρούσβελτ: «Ημείς εις την Αμερικήν αγαπώμεν την Ελλάδα όχι τόσο διότι εθεωρήσαμεν σκόπιμον να πράξωμεν τούτο, όσον διότι δεν δυνάμεθα να πράξωμεν άλλως, καθόσον ημείς αυτοί είμεθα Έλληνες κατά πνευματικήν κληρονομίαν».

Περιοδικό _Η Νεολαία_, Έτος Γ΄(Στ΄), περίοδος δευτέρα, αριθ. τεύχ. 27 (130), *5 Απριλίου 1941*, σ. 676.

Επομένως η πληροφορία της αγγλικής Βικιπαίδειας ότι η μετονομασία έγινε *μετά *τον Β΄Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, έτσι όπως διατυπώνεται, δεν είναι απολύτως σωστή. Έγινε από το καθεστώς της 4ης Αυγούστου. Αλλά, όπως μπορεί να φανταστεί ο καθένας, στη διάρκεια της Κατοχής τέτοια ονομασία δεν γινόταν να παραμείνει. Ασφαλώς θα καταργήθηκε και θα επανήλθε μετά, με την απελευθέρωση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2012)

Earion said:


> ... με αφορμή την ακόλουθη δήλωση του Αμερικανού πρέσβη Μακ Βέυ, κατά τη μετονομασία της οδού Ακαδημίας σε λεωφόρο Φραγκλίνου Ρούσβελτ: «Ημείς εις την Αμερικήν αγαπώμεν την Ελλάδα όχι τόσο διότι εθεωρήσαμεν σκόπιμον να πράξωμεν τούτο, όσον διότι δεν δυνάμεθα να πράξωμεν άλλως, καθόσον ημείς αυτοί είμεθα Έλληνες κατά πνευματικήν κληρονομίαν».



Βλέπω τη δήλωση του Μακβέι (Lincoln MacVeagh) να παίζει στα καλύτερα εθνικιστικά μαγαζιά, με τις απαραίτητες απαλοιφές, ανάλογα με το τρέχον επίπεδο σχέσεων των εθνικιστών με τους Αμερικανούς.


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2022)




----------

